# once bitten soundtrack 1985



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Does anyone know where to get or have the once bitten soundtrack? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

What format are you wanting it in?

I PMed you a link to where you can order it


----------

